# SW:TOR



## Lootzifer (14. November 2011)

Hi liebes Buffedteam. Was denkt ihr, wie wird es bei SW:TOR mit den Klassen aussehen? Würde gern eine Lichtschwertklasse spielen, habe aber die bedenken, das das dann bei Raids/Operationen 
eher ein Nachteil werden könnte, weil:

1. wahrscheinlich jeder zweite eine Lichtschwertklasse spielen möchte^^
2. die Plätze für Nahkämpfer in Raids/Operationen ähnlich wie in WoW zwecks Setting sehr begrenzt sind (Bsp. 2Tanks - 2Nahkämpfer - 2Heiler - 4Fernkämpfer im 10er)

Was denkt Ihr? Sind meine Bedenken berechtigt oder wird das Setting bei SW:TOR eher nebensächlich sein bis auf Tanks und Heiler versteht sich?


----------

